# Kyosho Mini Z for sale



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I couldn't cut and paste so I posted new add in rc swap and sell SORRY !


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Please move to swap and sell.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

How do I move them ? Do I have to type up a new thread ?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just copy and paste into new thread in the swap and sell area.


----------

